# Interfering with Electronic "Vision"



## Mask (Mar 23, 2013)

You've heard of chaff confusing guided missiles, or stealth jets being immune to radar, no doubt.

I'm wondering about ways to confuse AIs, and to interfere with them. EMPs are one idea, but I'm not sure they'll work out for what I'm thinking of.

Partially, I've been trying to dream up some kind of electronic signal which can be sent out, that doesn't effect humans, but messes up AIs' ability to "see" properly. Does anyone know if there is a basis for this working?


----------



## Darkblade (Mar 23, 2013)

A visual input based virus? Basically put some machine code on what you don't want the AI to see. When the AI sees the object it reads the code which then renders it unable to see the object in no more than a few seconds depending on processing speed and anti-viral abilities.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Mar 23, 2013)

Just thinking out loud, but consider how AI would see. What about a green screen effect, built into all AIs as a fail safe. A certain color would not 'exist' in their code/sensors. That would not work if they were using other than camera/recording like visual cues, such as a sort of sonar or radar.

Also, one can cut out cell phone service. Could not something be modified to affect AI's?


----------

